# SPS Programmierer (m/w) – Standort Renningen und weltweit im Einsatz



## Job Ambition (8 Januar 2014)

Unser Kunde ist ein inhabergeführtes Unternehmen im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik. Mit einem kleinen, hoch spezialisierten Expertenteam bietet unser Klient seinen namhaften Kunden passgenaue Lösungen im Hinblick auf die Programmierung von Fertigungsanlagen und bedient gleichwohl die individuellen und anspruchsvollen Bedürfnisse mittlerer und kleiner Kunden im Zusammenhang mit dem Sondermaschinenbau. Seit der Gründung des Unternehmens im Jahr 2004 kann unser Klient auf einen festen und verlässlichen Kundenstamm blicken, der stetig ausgebaut wird und zum kontinuierlichen und verantwortungsvollen Wachstum unseres Klienten beiträgt.

„Das Einfache kompliziert zu machen ist alltäglich. Das Komplizierte einfach zu machen –
das ist Kreativität“ (Charles Mingus).

Wenn Sie diese Denkart teilen, dann suchen wir Sie schnellstmöglich zur Verstärkung des erfolgreichen Teams unseres Klienten als leistungsmotivierten

*SPS Programmierer (m/w) – Standort Renningen und weltweit im Einsatz*​ 
Als SPS-Programmierer/-in sind Sie zunächst für die Softwarekonstruktion zuständig. Dabei programmieren Sie die Sondermaschinen - wie z.B. Produktionslinien und einzelne Stationen daraus - Ihrer Kunden zunächst „offline“ aus dem Büro unseres Klienten in Renningen. Hierbei legen Sie besonderen Wert auf eine umsichtige Arbeitsweise, indem Sie die definierten Produktionsprozesse und die Mechanik hinterfragen, ehe Sie diese in Software umsetzen. Anschließend sind Sie auch für die Hardware-Inbetriebnahme der Maschinen verantwortlich. Hierfür sind Sie für einige Wochen direkt bei den Kunden unseres Klienten vor Ort im Einsatz. Zudem begleiten Sie die Verlagerung der Maschinen in den jeweiligen Zielmarkt und übernehmen auch Inbetriebnahmeaufgaben vor Ort, wie beispielsweise das Aufspielen der Programme, die Serveranbindung oder das Ramp Up. Sie begleiten Ihre Maschinen demnach bis zur finalen Abnahme durch Ihre Kunden. 

*Was wir von Ihnen erwarten *
•             Kenntnisse in der Softwarekonstruktion in CoDeSys (IEC 61131-3), OpCon-Steuerung, Indrologic, S7, Bosch CL200-550 ODER Kenntnisse in einer Hochsprache (z.B. C#, C++, Perl, Java, usw.)
•             Erste Erfahrungen in der Inbetriebnahme, Wartung und Änderung der Automation von Maschinenanlagen
•             Kenntnisse in den Bereichen Ethernet, Betriebssysteme (insbesondere Windows) und grundlegende Netzwerkkenntnisse
•             Sehr gute Erfahrungen im Umgang mit MS-Office (insbesondere Excel und Word)
•             Gute Englischkenntnisse
•             Führerschein Klasse B
•             Teamfähigkeit, Lernbereitschaft und Ehrgeiz
•             Von Vorteil wären Kenntnisse im Umgang mit MS Project oder Visio
•             Idealweise Erfahrungen im Bereich Sicherheits-SPS, Kenntnisse von Neurocheck, E-Plänen (E-Konstrukteur) und Pneumatik-Plänen

*Was Sie von unserem Klienten erwarten dürfen*
•             Vielseitige Aufgaben mit hohen Freiheitsgraden
•             Spannende nationale und internationale Projekte
•             Hohes Maß an Verantwortung und anspruchsvolle Aufgaben


Sie haben Freude daran, weltweit zu reisen und Ihre Aufgaben wie ein Unternehmer selbständig zu bewerkstelligen und dennoch die Sicherheit eines festen Arbeitsverhältnisses zu genießen. Dann sind Sie bei unserem Kunden genau richtig. Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung bequem mit wenigen Klicks online auf unserer Website.

Frau Karin Hohn steht Ihnen bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung: Tel. +49 (0) 711 912 918 - 0

---
Kurz über Job Ambition: Wir sind Vorreiter im Social Media Recruiting. Daher veröffentlichen wir die Stellenangebote unserer Kunden ausschließlich in fachspezifischen Blogs und Foren, um genau die Experten zu erreichen, die nicht auf Jobbörsen erreicht werden können - nämlich SIE! Wir agieren hier als verlängerter Arm der Personalabteilung unserer Kunden, übernehmen die Vorauswahl interessanter Kandidaten, die Anstellung erfolgt jedoch direkt bei unseren Kunden - wir sind demnach keine Zeitarbeitsfirma, sondern werden von unseren Kunden für unsere Arbeit (die Vorselektion & Personalarbeit) entlohnt. Für Sie heisst das: ein professioneller Bewerbungsprozess, Transparenz und offenes Feedback ohne Kosten. Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung!

Weitere interessante Vakanzen finden Sie unter: http://www.jobambition.de/jobs/


----------

